# Is this guy serious



## C.C.R. (May 19, 2006)

If you remember my thread about the copper shower pan last month. The plumber :no: finally got around to taking out the copper pan so we could do it right. Told the HO,"all set". I got there today and this is what I found. :blink: 








I don't think this guy's a plumber at all. I think he's just making it up as he goes.:w00t:


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

nice catch basin.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

WTF are you supposed to do with that? I hope you didn't plan on using a KERDI Drain.

You could just cast a double thick shower floor and add a coupling to that mess you have there now maybe.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

What's wrong with a copper pan installation?


----------



## C.C.R. (May 19, 2006)

MattCoops said:


> What's wrong with a copper pan installation?


Matt, this is the pan I was asking advice about last month. I guess there isn't anything wrong with a copper pan per say. But the way the plumber installed it. ie; No preslope under the pan (in fact it was sloped away from the drain), Plus it was set directly on the cement floor without any protection barrier(Copper + bare Cement = Corrosion). Actually you, yourself, commented about the preslope being code. (unfortunately not here in MA). 
At this point I think he's just F---ing with me.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

> At this point I think he's just F---ing with me.


From the looks of what he left you to work with I'd say you are right! He's pissed cause you cost him the price of a copper pan.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

You are a PROFESSIONAL. Handle it!:whistling


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

he made a nice piss hole


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

I think I'm tearing his plumbing out of my job too. He must be a plumbing slut, he sure gets around.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm not sure what you want to see. What are you expecting?

If you're doing a particular type of drain, has that been relayed to him? Have shop drawings or specs been provided to him? I don't see a benchmark on the floor to tell him what portion of the floor to use to set drain height to. Is there a mark on the wall that we can't see?

There seems to be enough PVC there to glue onto with a coupling and a short piece. If he doesn't know what height to set the drain, how can he set it, unless he leaves it long and cuts it down afterward and uses a drain that has a driven washer or a one clamped via castellated nut.

Seems to be that communication has been less than stellar on this job.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

DA,

I don't remember what type of floor drain CCR was going to use but if it is a KERDI Drain they have a built-on tailpiece that drops below grade. The coupling in the photo would probably interfere with the KERDI Drain and the floor would have to be built up higher than usual. Unless the entire Schluter Shower Kit was planned, in that case the piping is really screwed up.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Yup, I can see that he seems short of 4" below grade, but that was my question. What height was specified?

I see a pipe set below grade and a plumber getting beaten up for it. I'm asking why? What was said, when, and to whom that makes this wrong? If the plumber don't know what he don't know, then he don't know.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

Double-A said:


> Yup, I can see that he seems short of 4" below grade, but that was my question. What height was specified?
> 
> I see a pipe set below grade and a plumber getting beaten up for it. I'm asking why? What was said, when, and to whom that makes this wrong? If the plumber don't know what he don't know, then he don't know.


It appears CCR had a plumber install a copper pan incorrectly, (only after visiting contractortalk.com was this discovered by CCR who apparently does not know the correct way either) . CCR is now up you know what creek trying to get his problem fixed with some suggestions from the guys on contractortalk.com . 

Who has the link with the proper way to install shower liners ? It was posted a while back, i think CCR needs it.


----------



## C.C.R. (May 19, 2006)

Hey DA, Bud, I told him we were going to use just a typical "2pc. drain". Ya know, he sets his drain - I do my pre slope and membrane and sandwich the membrane in the drain - then finish my shower floor. Any thoughts? This is the HO's Plumber. I did not hire him (he would have been gone already). This is why I say he's f***ing with me because he doesn't have to answer to me.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

If you plan to use the "clamping drain", then what you have there should work. There is enough stub to add another 2" coupling, then a 2" stick of PVC, then your drain assembly. You'll just have to make up the difference when you cast your preslope and everything will be back in order. I think the plumber whacked and hacked to remove his copper and didn't do you any favors the way he did it but no real harm done.:thumbup:


----------



## C.C.R. (May 19, 2006)

Hey Thanks Bud, You're one of the few guys that I was hoping to hear from. :thumbsup: I'll add the drain and I'm off and running from there. 
Thanks again.


----------



## C.C.R. (May 19, 2006)

Double-A said:


> I'm not sure what you want to see. What are you expecting?
> 
> If you're doing a particular type of drain, has that been relayed to him? Have shop drawings or specs been provided to him? I don't see a benchmark on the floor to tell him what portion of the floor to use to set drain height to. Is there a mark on the wall that we can't see?
> 
> ...


Actually, Yes. I had to travel an hour on a Sat. morning to meet with him and the HO (I still don't know why, I was there for about 15-20 mins.) I could have just called and been there by phone. And yes I told him I would be using a traditional mud pan with a clamping type drain (I even gave a picture of the drain. He said,"what, ya think I'm in kindergarten? I know how a clamping drain works.) :blink::blink: AND HERE WE ARE.:whistling


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Next time you need a plumber or have an opportunity to refer a plumber to someone be sure to remember him. Don't recommend him to anyone, just remember him.


----------

